# Stack of 6 qtr crotches



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't usually post this many threads at once BUT the Lord's been good:thumbsup::thumbsup:. 
I cut this stack of 6 qtr crotches and bookmatches Sat. evening and a Pulonia ??? log (not pictured), beautiful wood though.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

UN-Be-lievable !!!
A Great stack o finds.

Yup, yer blessed w/ those.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Gee wiz,that is very pretty stuff....hardly any sapwood and superb colour...double thumbs up from me:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

